# Why is waterless wash dilution stronger than rinseless?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Example. I use carpro Ech2o at the moment. 

Rinseless wash dilution 1:200, though I use it 1:100.
Waterless wash diltuion 1:15 

So we have 8 litres of total wash solution vs 100 litres from a 500ml bottle of concentrate.

My question is why can I not dilute it at rinseless wash dilution and spray straight on the panel and wipe away.

Only difference I see is with a waterless wash your microfibre cloth is not soaked in the washing solution, so what if I kept a bucket of 500ml solution at rinseless dilution and soak a few cloths and carry on like a waterless wash using my solution at 1:100 or 1:200.

This would get alot more washes out of a bottle.

What do you guys think?


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

I'm sure someone will be along shortly to offer more scientific/correct knowledge but I guess it would be down to how the chemicals work and what the aim is. 

Waterless washes- generally advice is not on a "dirty" car (think LowiePete says with ONR that he does his bucketless washes when there isn't salt present and on a protected car...)

Rinseless wash- basically like a 2BM wash but you aren't rinsing so people will prespray and use a larger amount of water to clean off the wash mitt and so copes better with more dirt. because of this as well the chemicals must have to act in different ways.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Rinseless wash dilution 1:200, though I use it 1:100.

Only for light dust or dirt 


Waterless wash diltuion 1:15

For dirty cars 

Use a 2 buckets 1 with the waterless solution, water and pre soaked MF towels and the second one for the dirty towels 

You spray the car with the solution and use one MF per panel or their about 

The stronger solution stops marring of a dirty car



So they both depend on the level of soiling on your vehicle,


----------

